# WWE Judgment Day



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*May 17, 2009 8 pm EST


World Heavyweight Champion Edge vs. Jeff Hardy
WWE Champion Randy Orton vs. Batista
ECW Champion Christian vs. Jack Swagger*​


----------

